# Visitenkarten



## liquidbeats (10. November 2004)

Nabend

Ich wüsste gerne welche Auflösung ich benutzen müsste um eine Standart Visitenkarten am Rechner Basteln zu können.
Dazu noch eine mindest DPI Anzahl um bei dem Ausdruck dieser Karten auch eine Bestmögliche Qualität erreichen zu können.

Ausdrucken würde ich diese dann in einem Fachgeschäft.
Achso bevor ich es vergesse, ich müsste diese Coreldraw Tauglich exportieren so das wirklich alles an Farben etc. im Original zustand bestehen bleibt (habe da schon Negatives erlebt).

Gruß Andy


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (11. November 2004)

*abgekartet*

Also,
Standartauflösung für alle Bilddaten, die gedruckt werden sollen, ist 300 Pixel per Inch (ppi). Oft reden die Leute auch von 'dpi' und meinen das Selbe.

Außerdem gibt es bei Visitenkarten eine Standartabmessung, nämlich das sog. Scheckkartenformat mit 85 mm Breite und 55 mm Höhe.

Da die Schrift auf einer Visitenkarte nicht fransig aussehen sollte, wäre meine Empfehlung, den Text als Pfade einzubauen und das ganze als EPS-Datei zu sichern (Klappt am erfolgreichsten mit Illustrator) EPS-Dateien kriegen CorelDraw-Arbeitsplätze normalerweise verarbeitet.

Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch bemerken, dass man über Geschmack ja bekanntlich nicht streiten soll, jedoch wirken effektüberladenen quitschebunte Visitenkarten unprofessionell, unseriös und erinnern irgendwie an eine Speisekarte vom Dönermann um die Ecke ...


----------



## liquidbeats (11. November 2004)

*Re: abgekartet*



			
				Onkel Jürgen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch bemerken, dass man über Geschmack ja bekanntlich nicht streiten soll, jedoch wirken effektüberladenen quitschebunte Visitenkarten unprofessionell, unseriös und erinnern irgendwie an eine Speisekarte vom Dönermann um die Ecke ...


  
das ist gut 

das habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt, ist evtl für andere von nutzen.
Ich möchte nru eine einfache visietenkarte Kreieren ohne an einen Automaten gehen zu müssen oder vorgefertigte teile zu bestellen.
Mit gehts einzig und alleine um die Indivuduallität  das Überladen werde ich selbstverständlich verhindern da es sich um keine Litfasssäule mit Werbung halten soll.


Ich danke dir aufjedenfall für den Hinweis und vorallem für die Hilfe.
gruß Andy


----------



## Erfolgspartner (1. Oktober 2005)

*Re: abgekartet*



			
				Onkel Jürgen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da die Schrift auf einer Visitenkarte nicht fransig aussehen sollte, wäre meine Empfehlung, den Text als Pfade einzubauen und das ganze als EPS-Datei zu sichern...


  Hallo, 
  ich kannte mich bisher in Fireworks ganz gut aus,
  aber Photoshop ist mir neu und ich weiß im Moment nicht, 
  wie genau ich den *Text als Pfade einzubauen* kann

  Anschließend soll das Ganze für die Druckerei im PDF-Format gespeichert werden. 

  Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und genau erklären, wie ich die Texte als Pfade einbauen kann?

  Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## chrisbergr (2. Oktober 2005)

*Re: abgekartet*

Wenn du eine Textebene ausgewählt hast, gehe auf 'Ebene->Text->In Form konvertieren' und schon hast du deinen Text als Pfad.

Mit der Sache Export in PDF bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, aber soweit ich mich erinnere funktioniert das nur mit einem Plugin.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

*Re: abgekartet*



			
				acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit der Sache Export in PDF bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, aber soweit ich mich erinnere funktioniert das nur mit einem Plugin.


Nun ja, mit einem Plugin nicht direkt, eher mit dem richtigen Druckertreiber.
Erfolgspartner: Google einfach mal nach *free pdf* dann kannst Du Dein 
Dokument auch als PDF "speichern" und die Druckerei freut sich .

Gruss


----------



## Erfolgspartner (2. Oktober 2005)

Besten Dank! 

 Das Speichern als PDF geht bei mir im Photoshop 6.0 ganz ohne Plugins. 
 Ich gehe einfach auf "Speichern unter..." und wähle als Format "Photoshop PDF". 
 Klappt sehr gut. 

 Gruß
 Erfolgspartner


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

Na dann kann ich für Dich hoffen, dass die Druckerei Photoshop besitzt,
denn dieses PDF-Format speichert alle Informationen in Deiner Grafik
(Ebenen, Effekte etc.) und wird auch zunächst nur in Photoshop geöffnet.
Also würde ich dann doch den Weg über das "richtige" generische PDF gehen.
Anbei mal ein Auszug aus der PS-Hilfe:



> Das PDF-Format (Portable Document Format) ist ein flexibles, plattform- und anwendungsunabhängiges Dateiformat. Die auf dem PostScript-Modell basierenden PDF-Dateien zeigen Schriften, Seitenlayouts, Vektor- und Bitmap-Grafiken exakt an und erhalten diese. Darüber hinaus können PDF-Dateien elektronische Such- und Navigationsfunktionen enthalten, z. B. Links.
> 
> Photoshop und ImageReady erkennen zwei Arten von PDF-Dateien: Photoshop PDF-Dateien und generische PDF-Dateien. Sie können beide Arten von PDF-Dateien öffnen, aber Bilder nur im Photoshop-PDF-Format speichern.
> 
> ...


----------



## toddyy (4. Oktober 2005)

Bei Onlinedruckereien gibt es meistens Druckvorlagen diue Du nur benutzen musst um das gewünschte Resultat zu bekommen. Vistaprint. flyerpilot etc..... Die haben PSD oder Freehandvorlagen


----------

